# Vanilla extract



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vanilla extract expensive even now for the real deal. Even though we will have more food than we will ever need. Life can get boring with out things to spice it up.
You can take real Vanilla beans and put them in vodka let them soak for 3 months and you have prefect Vanilla extract. Also as you use it you can add more vodka and keep the supply going. Started two bottles today. They will last a long time as is but could be be an almost endless supply if managed right.
Put them in the bottle close it put in 3 months start using it a very strong concentrate.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Great idea and good luck on it,I can think of a bunch of uses for vanilla to liven up some boring recipes.The biggest problem I would have is staying out of the vodka.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

grinder37 said:


> Great idea and good luck on it,I can think of a bunch of uses for vanilla to liven up some boring recipes.The biggest problem I would have is staying out of the vodka.


 I don't drink at all just one of those that don't . But the stuff has uses and I am sure once the still is up and running it can replace the vodka.
Daughter for some reason got a minor in something to do with food and cooking she has been looking into the survival uses of spices and herbs ect.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

How many beans are needed to start the bottle? 
Also how long does it need to steep before being used as its full potential? 

Now you say just keep replacing the vodka to rejuvenate the extract at full capacity.
I wonder how long that would work?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

insatiable ONE said:


> How many beans are needed to start the bottle?
> Also how long does it need to steep before being used as its full potential?
> 
> Now you say just keep replacing the vodka to rejuvenate the extract at full capacity.
> I wonder how long that would work?


5 percup of Vodka but buy from a quality provider like most things there are bad deals out there.
Once the 2-3 month soak is done you can start using it. It will get stronger in time keep topping off it will make more
The product you make will be stronger than what you buy in a store.
The beans are not cheap but the first batch you make will recover the cost and more.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

That makes sense, about the same time frame as making good quality oils.

Thanks! nice find.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Daughter informed me the best way to do this is leave it in 3 months. Drain the vodka strain it then put the beans in new vodka for 3 months.
Use what you drained off. Keep going until beans begin to get weak Once that happens you dry the beans out scrape and cut them mix with sugar and make vanilla sugar.
I will post more on the sugar thing when I talk more with her.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I like that idea, and will have to try it. I love good vanilla. On a trip to Mexico years ago...and I mean YEARS ago, my mother brought home a half dozen bottles or so of true vanilla, she still had some up to a year or so ago. Wonderful stuff....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Revisit the subject. The first full bottle has been used for baking and cooking. Results were outstanding.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Where do you get the vanilla beans?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Vanilla company see orders from. You need to be careful of cheap rip offs . Some sell half beans you want the full bean and quality.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks! - We'll definitely be giving this a try.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

beanilla.com has a special going on - twenty five beans for twenty five bucks and free shipping.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

This is a great post! I was going to post about spices last night and it got late.. I know we all stockpile plenty of stuff like rice,beans,sugar and other stuff.. Do you plan for seasonings? We (especially me) are ALWAYS buying different spices,seasonings and sauces... I found The Spice House Merchants of Exquisite Spices, Herbs and Seasonings | Chicago | Milwaukee | Evanston | Geneva to be the best place to get them so far. It seems like we have an order a week coming from there now and we are always ordering new things we haven't tried before. You couldn't imagine the spices we have put back. We seal them in mylar bags with 02 absorbers and rotate them pretty well.. At least the ones we use often.. I have always loved cajun and jerk seasoning. Their Jamaican Jerk is the best I have had yet. I have even been putting it in my eggs and I put it in mayo to make a jerk mayo for burgers and dip.. Has the perfect heat and sweetness. 
I am all about eating bean and rice but you have to be able to season it how you want. Bland beans/rice for several months to a year would suck ass... Make sure you think about seasoning is all I'm saying...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great posts on Vanilla and spices. Thanks!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make darn sure the place you get your beans is top quality. Cheap beans make bad Vanilla.
If you do this right you get some amazing real vanilla and it is considerably lower cost.
This is a good source also 50 beans are about 40 dollars .
The sight has a lot of information.
http://www.vanillafoodcompany.ca/Gourmet-Vanilla-Beans-s/3.htm


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> beanilla.com has a special going on - twenty five beans for twenty five bucks and free shipping.


So how do you store the other 20 beans? That sale is about a 3rd of the regular price.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Merchants of Exquisite Spices, Herbs and Seasonings | Chicago | Milwaukee | Evanston | Geneva All kids of different types..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

inceptor said:


> So how do you store the other 20 beans? That sale is about a 3rd of the regular price.


How to Store Vanilla Beans:
Keep the vanilla in an airtight container (we recommend a glass jar) at room temperature and away from direct sunlight. Kept this way, it can be stored for 12 months. Do not worry if you see whitish powder on the surface of the beans for those are vanillin crystals - gold of the vanilla bean!
Once you make the extract from them you can store that for years

NOTE they should not have the whitish power when you buy them if they are fresh.
Do not throw the beans out after you have made extract they have uses.


----------



## steveparish (Jan 17, 2014)

I make my own vanilla extract, and buy vanilla paste. If I ever feel inclined to learn how to make my own paste, I would do that. It's all a quality control thing, for me.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

steveparish - where do you buy your beans?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I got 30 beans from Madagascar today.
add 750ml cheap vodka and call me in march.
I made Kaluha like this years ago, it kicked ass if i recall....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

2014 don't seem that long ago. The large stash of Vanilla extract we bottled up is running low.. Time to make up another large batch. if you want good vanilla extract make your own. Much better , stronger if you want it to be and a lot lower cost.
Price of beans is up like most things right now.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Other than French toast on a Sunday morning I only used vanilla extract for deer hunting. Pour some on the ground near your stand. You're welcome.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have found it to be not as strong as the Mexican vanilla I buy. I have stopped making my own (still have some on hand) and started just buying big bottles of artificial vanilla. No, it's not quite as good, but it's cheap, doesn't take much space, and my ability to get vanilla beans in a survival situation is going to be near zero.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Vanilla extract expensive even now for the real deal. Even though we will have more food than we will ever need. Life can get boring with out things to spice it up.
> You can take real Vanilla beans and put them in vodka let them soak for 3 months and you have prefect Vanilla extract. Also as you use it you can add more vodka and keep the supply going. Started two bottles today. They will last a long time as is but could be be an almost endless supply if managed right.
> Put them in the bottle close it put in 3 months start using it a very strong concentrate.
> View attachment 1618


Brilliant idea on that. Bet the cute ladies might also like a sip of special vanilla vodka over ice too. That be after its useful life has used to infuse all the flavor and to prevent getting chunked out. etc. I want to make a root beer extract. Any clues on that? Thanks. I have mostly been buying concentrate from Zatarains..also some extract from Hires. Think i like the conentrate. Wonder how a person could make vanilla concentrate? hmmmm. Hey are we sure soaking vanilla beans in vodka make a tincture as opposed to an extract?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Making your own offers you a low cost way to have it. You can store it for a long time. We have some here from 2013-2014 season. You can make it stronger than what you buy to thin down latter if you like. No for everyone. When you cook and bake a lot you can go through a lot of it. Also having the bean after you make to do other great things with is a plus. As for drinking it I would pass , I am sure there are those that would.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 9, 2020)

Oooooh this is a great idea!! I've considered making my own vanilla for a long while. Think now's a good time to go for it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Other than French toast on a Sunday morning I only used vanilla extract for deer hunting. Pour some on the ground near your stand. You're welcome.


It ranks up near anise oil in drawing up catfish and carp..soap and dough bait concoctions


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> 2014 don't seem that long ago. The large stash of Vanilla extract we bottled up is running low.. Time to make up another large batch. if you want good vanilla extract make your own. Much better , stronger if you want it to be and a lot lower cost.
> Price of beans is up like most things right now.


We made our first batch right after you made your original post. It took about 3-6 months before we could start using it but have been using it any time we need vanilla ever since. Back then, we made 2 quarts and still have over half left. It just keeps getting better and better with age. Mrs Inor's cookies were always good, but now they are freakin' outstanding!

This was definitely one of the better ideas we have gotten from PF. Thanks for that!


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

Guess I need to find some new recipes that use vanilla extract


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

evandaprepper said:


> Guess I need to find some new recipes that use vanilla extract


 I almost always put some in pancake batter and french toast. Cupcakes, cakes frostings . A little in chocolate drinks perk them up . Some claim it is good for you. I know it taste good.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

This is an excellent thread. So after the batch soaks for 3 months I take the beans out and use them in the next batch and so on and so forth - as stated, at some point the bean gets too weak for extract use. Is there a way to know when to stop using it while still having a good batch and not making the next batch too weak? How do I know where that sweet spot is?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> This is an excellent thread. So after the batch soaks for 3 months I take the beans out and use them in the next batch and so on and so forth - as stated, at some point the bean gets too weak for extract use. Is there a way to know when to stop using it while still having a good batch and not making the next batch too weak? How do I know where that sweet spot is?


I made a batch about the same time as most in this thread. So far, I have yet to use it. My wife has enough other on hand so it's still there. 

Most of these guys have left and are on another board. I can go over there and pose your question.

I am considering trying another batch this time with Rum. I hear it adds a bit of extra flavor.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

whatever you'd like to do.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have 2 batches going. One batch I used Captain Morgan and one just vodka. I am making a triple extract so am letting it go at least 18 months, it is about 7 months old so far. I think of it as reason to keep living, so I can taste my vanilla. I did put a little in some pancakes a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I have 2 batches going. One batch I used Captain Morgan and one just vodka. I am making a triple extract so am letting it go at least 18 months, it is about 7 months old so far. I think of it as reason to keep living, so I can taste my vanilla. I did put a little in some pancakes a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing.


Captian Morgan is what I was thinking of trying.

Triple extract? That term is new to me, care to explain?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Captian Morgan is what I was thinking of trying.
> 
> Triple extract? That term is new to me, care to explain?


 They call it triple extract because of how long you leave in it in the solvent. I also double the amount of fresh vanilla beans I would normally use.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> They call it triple extract because of how long you leave in it in the solvent. I also double the amount of fresh vanilla beans I would normally use.


Well I guess that's what I've done. My batch has been sitting for about 7 years now and still have the beans in them.

ETA: Still after all this time, the vanilla is light. I expected it to darken much more than it has. This batch I used the vodka.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Holy retro post, while this is good info. it is 7 years old. C'mon Son , can't you find something better to post?

Besides 7 y o threads.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Holy retro post, while this is good info. it is 7 years old. C'mon Son , can't you find something better to post?
> 
> Besides 7 y o threads.


I'm glad it got resurrected. I've learned something new and got something else to try.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Other than French toast on a Sunday morning I only used vanilla extract for deer hunting. Pour some on the ground near your stand. You're welcome.


Catfish love it nearly as much as Anis Oil. Just put a few drops on the wet burlap bag when your softening up the cubes of Ivory Soap.




__





Soap baits for Cats







www.askcatfishfishing.com


----------



## craigkieswerrer222 (Dec 31, 2021)

Vanilla extract is made by soaking vanilla beans in a mixture of water and ethyl alcohol ( 1 ). The extract gets its signature vanilla flavor from a molecule called vanillin found in vanilla beans ( 1 , 2).
See: https://technumus.com/where-does-vanilla-flavoring-come-from/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Vanilla extract expensive even now for the real deal. Even though we will have more food than we will ever need. Life can get boring with out things to spice it up.
> You can take real Vanilla beans and put them in vodka let them soak for 3 months and you have prefect Vanilla extract. Also as you use it you can add more vodka and keep the supply going. Started two bottles today. They will last a long time as is but could be be an almost endless supply if managed right.
> Put them in the bottle close it put in 3 months start using it a very strong concentrate.
> View attachment 1618


Great advice. It aint an extract but rather a Tincture. It works quicker with cheap 151 Rum. This stuff is hard to beat and also tastes good with super healthy ho made all natural ginger ale if there is any left over.





Calypso Gold 151 - at Drizly.com


Enjoy and drink responsibly




drizly.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I make my own vanilla. Made 10 8 oz bottles awhile back, also made some lemon and mint extract. Also apple cider vinegar


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

inceptor said:


> Captian Morgan is what I was thinking of trying.
> 
> Triple extract? That term is new to me, care to explain?


In cooking, where it asks for a certain amount of vanilla extract - wouldn't using a flavored rum or other primary based ingredient change the flavor of what you are making?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> In cooking, where it asks for a certain amount of vanilla extract - wouldn't using a flavored rum or other primary based ingredient change the flavor of what you are making?


Somewhat it will. Most everything I've read about it says it enhances the flavor. I haven't done it yet but hopefully soon.


----------

